
How Betfair improved their AngularJS apps with ng-lazy-render - onemanclapping
https://andreduarte.info/2016/08/30/lazy-rendering-on-angularjs-with-ng-lazy-render/
======
motai
Good job Andre!

------
joaomlap
Great article.

